# Sticky  Doping forum rules



## Coolhand

Please keep your Doping thoughts in this forum, and try to avoid personal attacks
With the race season about to heat up, so will the Procycling talk. While you will be oh so tempted to go over to Procycling and rant how ______ won because they were doping, their DS is an admitted doper ect please don't. You have an entire forum to share your thoughts on that topic. I even try to give you wider "PO" latitude here. In return, please hold off on hijacking Procycling threads, no matter how "naive" you think a poster/thread may be.

Also, while you may be curious about why someone was banned or posting vacationed, please do not start a thread, as it is a "moth to a flame" for the banned poster and never ends well. Send me a PM and I am happy to discuss it with you although it usually is one of three things: (1) returning banned troll (that gets them banned and all the new posts deleted): 50% of bans here end up being this. (2) Repeated doping hijacks in Procycling despite warnings and posting vacations: about 25% of the bans here. The last 25% of the bans actually have to do with posts in this forum, but because of "beyond the pale" personal attacks, not that posters fervent beliefs that ______________ was a doper. None of the Mods really cares who you think is doping, heck you're probably right if history is any judge. If you are not a returning banned troll, don't post doping hijacks in Procycling, and keep the personal attacks to a minimum you will be fine here.

Finally, most posting vacations show a user as "banned", even though they will be back in a day, or week or so. I wish we had a "time out" status description but that's not in our board software set-up right now. Sorry it has taken me a bit to post all this up, but we have been chasing a spammer influx lately that has been keeping the Mods super busy (over 80% of our work is spammer smiting). Thanks for your understanding and feel free to PM me your questions. Happy posting.


----------

